# Potholes



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

How are the streets where you live? I was just listening to a news segment here about a freeway pothole that has drivers "enraged" (as they often are around here). At the same time I ran across this, from the Big Island in Hawaii. Holy smoke!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

We've improved a bit since this one:










Not exactly a hole in the road










but certainly trouble up North. Both of these incidents were connected with old mine workings.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

exactly. I suppose a pothole is a mini SINKHOLE.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Legal in Colorado today, happy new year. Soon it won't have to be grown in holes.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Around where I live is one of the few areas in the entire world with karst topography. Basically, it means there are areas under the infrastructure which are riddled with holes, like a sponge. Occasionally, drivers get a closeup look at one of nature's great wonders. Thank goodness for airbags.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I am the great Potholio...


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Roads are pretty good around here--the worst you see are roads with a bunch of tar lines in them:









Rarely any potholes. It doesn't snow, so that helps the roads stay in better shape as well.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A really big pothole.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Many paths and roads in our town are fairly crumby and are being perpetually relaid presumably because of the use of cheap materials in a classic case of a false economy policy at local government level - in the street where I grew up a section of the road was relaid with concrete rather than tarmac and over 40 years on there's still hardly any damage whereas tarmac roads around here starts to crack, distort and crumble really quickly (a la Aramis's picture). We also have a large amount of brine deposits underground which probably doesn't help the stability.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Here in Albuquerque, potholes are very infrequent. This is quite a user-friendly town.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

There's a difference between potholes and sinkholes. Here in South Africa we have plenty of both, depending on where in the country you travel. Around here where I live, I don't see all that many potholes, but there are areas of the country where road maintenance is poor to non-existent, and in those places potholes become so huge it can be difficult to distinguish them from sinkholes. 

Here in Gauteng province, with lots of dolomite and lots of mining, huge sinkholes are are alarmingly common. 

Of course, what with bitterly complaining being South Africa's national pastime, it is common knowledge that both phenomena are the the incompetent government's fault, and that such things never happen in any other countries.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

KenOC said:


> A really big pothole.
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_pashdf8IiYY/TEnPcm8P7HI/AAAAAAAABNA/8T_eT5IPHfw/s1600/001.jpg


that's like 50 years worth of negligence!


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

It can be an adventure. Some roads in Salt Lake are great. Some are insane, and others seem to be locked in a permanent resurfacing parallel universe.


----------

